# العشور $ البكور $ النذور



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2010)

العشور $ البكور $ النذور

لقداسه البابا


 العشور

 العشور هى أيضاً أقدم من الشريعة المكتوبة. نسمع عن أبينا يعقوب لما رأى سلماً بين السماء والأرض، أنه قال الله " إن كان الله معى وحفظنى.. ورجعت بسلام إلى بيت أبى، يكون الرب لى إلهاً.. وكل ما تعطينى فإنى أعشره لك " (تك 28: 20 – 22).

ولعل يعقوب قد أخذ فكرة العشور عن جده أبينا ابراهيم، الذي قدم العشور إلى ملكى صادق كاهن الله العلى " فأعطاه عشراً من كل شئ " (تك 14: 20).


ثم أمر الله بالعشور في الشريعة أيام موسى النبى.

فقال " تعشير كل محصول زرعك الذي يخرج من الحقل سنة بسنة " (تث 14: 22). " وكل عشر الأرض من كل حبوب الأرض وأثمار الشجر، فهو للرب، قدس للرب.." (لا 27: 30). " عشر حنطتك وخمرك وزيتك " (تث 12: 17) (تث 14: 23) " وأما كل عشر البقر والغنم، فكل ما يعبر تحت 

العصا، يكون العاشر قدساً للرب " (لا 27: 32). وبالإجمال لخص زكا العشار كل في عبارة واحدة قال فيها " وأعشر جميع أموالى " (لو 18: 12) أو هى عبارة أبينا يعقوب أبى الآباء " وكل ما تعطينى أعشرة لك " (تك 28: 22) حتى الكاهن الذي كان يأخذ العشور من الشعب، كان يقدم عشرها للرب، رفيعة للرب. وكانت أعشار هذه تسمى الرفائع (عد 18: 26، 28).

و الذي لا يدفع العشور، يعتبر أنه سلب الرب.

ورد هذا صراحة في سفر ملاخى النبى، حيث قال الرب " أيسلب الإنسان؟! فإنكم سلبتمونى. فقلتم بما سلبناك؟ في العشور والتقدمة.. هاتوا جميع العشور إلى الخزنة. وجربونى قال رب الجنود: إن كنت لا أفتح لكم كوى السماء، وأفيض عليكم بركة حتى لا توسع.." (ملا 3: 8-10)

المال الذي لا تدفعه في العشور، هو مال ظلم.

لأنك سلبت فيه الرب، وظلمت الكنيسة كما ظلمت الفقراء أصحابه.. لذلك قال السيد الرب " اصنعوا لكم أصدقاء من مال الظلم " (لو 16: 9). هؤلاء الأصدقاء هم الفقراء الذين يصلون من أجلكم " حتى يقبلوكم في المظال الأبدية "

 حتى إن كنت محتاجاً، ادفع العشور متمثلاً بتلك المرأة التي دفعت من أعوازها (لو 21: 4). ولعل البعض يسأل هنا:

هل نعطى أقربائنا من العشور؟!

نعم، اعطهم إن كانوا محتاجين. فإن الرسول يقول " إن كان أحد لا يعتنى بخاصته ولا سيما أهل بيته، فقد أنكر الإيمان وصار شراً من غير المؤمن " (1تى 5: 8).. إذن أعطهم، ولكن لا تعطهم وحدهم. لئلا يظن أن مجرد الواجب، أو رابطة الدم، هى التي دفعتك للعطاء. فإن أعطيتهم الكل، تكون قد بخست حق باقى الفقراء المستحقين معهم أو الذين قد يكونون استحقاقاً للعطاء منهم..

كل مال يصل إليك، إفرز عشره للرب..

سواء كان مرتبك الثابت، أو موارد أخرى إضافية، أو منحاً أو موارد طارئة. سواء كان مالاً أو أشياء عينية تعرف قيمتها ويدفع عشرها.. الكل تخصم عشره، وتفرزه في صندوق خاص بالرب. ولا تقع في الخطأ الذي يقع فيه كثيرون: إذ ينفقون من إيرادتهم اولاً، ثم يفحصون هل تبقى لله شئ أم يتبق!! جاعلين استحقاقات الرب في آخر القائمة، أو قد ينسونها! أو يعتبرون مصروفاتهم الأخرى تحت قائمة الضروريات. أما نصيب الرب، فمن الكماليات أو من الفائض! أما أنت فاخصمه من إيرادك مباشرة، كما كما تخصم منك أمور رسمية معينة..


و اعلم أن العشور هى الحد الأدنى في العطاء.

إنها تدخل في العطاء اليهودى وليس المسيحى. أما في المسيحية، فيقول الكتاب " من سالك فاعطه " (مت 5: 42). ويقول أيضاً " لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزاً على الأرض.. بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزاً في السماء " مت 6: 19، 20). إذن لا يصح أن تكتفى بدفع العشور، ولا تعطى من يحتاج بينما عندك ما تكنزه.

و لا تقل عند دفع العشور إن الله قد استوفى حقه!! أو استوفى كل حقه عليك!!  

و يستريح ضميرك عند هذا الحد، وتغلق قلبك أمام طلبات المحتاجين! فإن الكتاب يقول "من يسد أذنيه عن صراخ المسكين، فهو أيضاً يصرخ ولا يستجاب" (أم 21: 13).. لتكن المحبة ثابتة في قلبك، ولا تتعامل مع الله ومع الكنيسة ومع الفقراء بعلم الحساب دون القلب!! وكلما عرضت أماك مناسبة لعمل الرحمة، لا تغلق أمامها قلبك بحجة أنك قد دفعت العشور...

فى عطائك ارتفع فوق مستوى العشور..

فقد قال السيد المسيح له المجد "إن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسين، لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات " (مت 5: 20). والكتبة والفريسيون كانوا بلاشك يدفعون العشور. إذن لابد أن تدفع أكثر. لا تكن ناموسياً تكتفى بحرفية الناموس. إنما في عطائك تعامل بقلبك وبحبك0 ولا تحب مالك أكثر مما تحب الفقراء. واذكر قول الرب " إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبع أملاكك وأعط الفقراء، فيكون لك كنز في السماء " (مت 19: 21). وإن سمعت هذه العبارة، فلا تمضى حزيناً مثل الشاب الغنى الذي كان أول من سمعها.. على أن العشور ليست هى كل شركة الرب في مالك.


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2010)

*البكور



نسمع عرضاً عن البكور في تقدمة هابيل البار الذي قدم من " أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها " (تك 4:4). يعنى أفضل ما عنده. وكان ذلك طبعاً قبل الشريعة المكتوبة..أما في شريعة موسى، فقد نظم الله البكور في كل شئ، سواء في الإنسان أو الحيوان، أو في ثمار الأشجار. فعن بكور المواليد، قال: 

"قدس لى كل بكر، كل فاتح رحم.. من الناس ومن البهائم. إنه لى" (خر 13:2).

وكان الأبكار من كل الشعب من نصيب الرب يخدمونه، إلى أن استبدلهم بسبط لاوى وبنى هرون. فهم الأبكار بالمعنى الرمزى أو الروحى.. وحتى بعد اختيار سبط لاوى، ظل البكر بمكانته كقدس للرب، تقدم عنه ذبيحة في الهيكل. وهكذا قيل عن السيد المسيح في يوم الأربعين لمولده " صعدوا به إلى أورشليم ليقدموه للرب. كما هو مكتوب في ناموس الرب إن كل ذكر فاتح رحم يدعى قدوساً للرب، ولكي يقدموا ذبيحة كما قيل في ناموس الرب "(لو : 22، 23).
فما الذي نقدمه للرب من أولادنا؟!

ألا يشمل العطاء الأبناء أيضاً؟! إن لم يكن كل بكر، فعلى الأقل بعض الأبناء.. إن لم يكن الإبن الوحيد، كما ذهب أبونا ابراهيم ليقدم ابنه وحيده اسحق، فعلى أحد الأبناء.. إن كان مطلوباً للرب ككاهن أو راهب، أو لخدمة التكريس أياً كانت..

إن تقدمة البكور أقوى من العشور..

لأنها تكون كل ما للإنسان في ذلك الوقت، فالابن البكر عند ولادته يكون هو الابن الوحيد، وعندما قدمت حنة ابنها صموئيل، كان وقتذاك ابنها الوحيد. وحينما صار يوحنا نصيباً للرب 
كان هو الابن الوحيد لزكريا واليصابات. وأيضاً السيد المسيح هو الابن البكر للعذراء، وهو أيضاً ابنها الوحيد، ليس فقط وقت ولادته، إنما خلال كل حياتها.. الابن البكر له مكانته الكبيرة، وله فرحته وإعطاؤه للرب يحمل تفضيلاً للرب على النفس بالنسبة إلى المعطى.


ولم تقتصر وصية البكور على الابن البكر، إنما شملت كل البكور، فأمر الرب من جهة:

بكور المحاصيل، وثمار الأشجار.

وقال في ذلك " أول أبكار أرضك تحضره للرب إلهك " (خر 23: 19). " تأتون بحزمة أول حصيدكم إلى الكاهن. فيردد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم " (لا 23: 10). " تأخذون من أول كل ثمر الأرض.. وتضعه في سلة.. وتأتى (به) إلى الكاهن.. ثم تضعه أمام الرب إلهك " (تث 26: 2-10)

كذلك أمر الرب من جهة بكور الحيوانات.

فقال " تقدم للرب كل فاتح رحم، وكل بكر من نتاج البهائم التي تكون لك، الذكور للرب. وكن كل بكر حمار تفديه بشاه " (خر 13: 12، 13).. "لى كل فاتح رحم. كل ما يولد ذكراً من مواشيك، بكراً من ثور وشاة. أما بكر الحمار فتفدية بشاه" (خر 34: 19).


و أيضاً أول العجين..

حتى حينما يعجنون للخبز، ورد في سفر حزقيال " وتعطون الكاهن أوائل عجينكم، فتحل البركة على بيتك " (خر 44: 30). وهكذا يأخذ الرب من أوائل (بكور) كل الذي لك. فتجعل الرب أولاً في كل شئ. يكون أول من يأخذ من شجرك وأرضك وغنمك وبهائمك، بل أيضاً أول نسلك. فيبارك الرب الكل. وحتى حينما أخذ اللاويين بدلاً من الأبكار، طلب أن تقدم ذبيحة عن بكرك، لتفديه، فقال " وكل بكر إنسان من أولادك تفديه " (خر 13: 13، 15).

كيف ننفذ إذن وصية البكور في أيامنا.

ليست ثروة كل الناس محاصيل الأرض أو نتاج الماشية والأغنام. ففى عصرنا الحاضر:

*تدفع للرب أول مرتب تستلمه في وظيفتك، ويفضل أول شهر من مرتبك. فالذى يعين في وظيفة في الربع الأخير من الشهر، هل يكفى أن يدفع هذا الربع باعتباره البكور؟


*تدفع للرب أيضاً أول علاوة، وأول زيادة في ترقيتك، وأول منحة، وأول أجر لعمل إضافى: بالنسبة إلى الطبيب مثلاً أول كشف أو أول عملية جراحية. وبالنسبة إلى المدرس أول درس خصوصى.. وهكذا في باقى الحرف والوظائف. 

تابع​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2010)

*النذور



و النذور هى شئ آخر غير العشور والبكور. هى تعهد منك أمام الله، في حال عير يقدمه الله لك، أو مساعدة في أمر ما، أو إنقاذ 
ومن أجمل وأشمل ما ورد عن النذور في الكتاب، ما ورد في سفر الجامعة الاصحاح الخامس. حيث يشمل:

الوفاء بالنذر، عدم تأخيره، عدم تغييره.. 

فقيل: " أوف بما نذرته. أن لا تنذر خير من أن تنذر ولا تفى " (جا 5: 4، 5) " إذا نذرت نذراً لله، فلا تتأخر عن الوفاء به " (جا 5: 4). " لا تستعجل فمك، ولا يسرع قلبك إلى نطق كلام قدام الله.. لا تقل قدام الملاك أنه سهو. لماذا يغضب الله على قولك ويفسد عمل يديك " (جا 5:2، 6).



وحينما نتكلم عن النذر، نقصد نذر المال أو نذر الحياة 


لا تتسرع في أن تنذر شيئاً للرب لا تقدر فيما بعد على تنفيذه. ولا تنذر البتولية مثلاً في حالة انفعال روحى، ثم تدرك أنك غير مستطيع أن تحيا هذه الحياة. فبدلاً من النذر، قدم رغباتك كصلاة.. قل له: يا رب، هذه هى أمنية قلبى. فإن رأيت أن ذلك نافع لى وممكن، حققه لى، وامنحنى القوة على التفيذ. ولتكن مشيئتك في حياتى. 

​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*موضوع في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا اخي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (11 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع في منتهي الجمال*
> *ميرسي استاذي*​


*منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
*


----------



## النهيسى (11 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا اخي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​*


----------



## مارينااا (8 أكتوبر 2016)

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك
سؤال 
لو هنطبق البكور في المرتب اول مرتب واول عمليه واول درس خصوصى
طيب واول طفل بنولده بيكون ايه البكور بتاعه ؟
مش البكور شامله كل شئ حتى الابن الاول ؟

موضوع قديم اسفه اني رفعته بس لعل السؤال حد يجيب عليه

شكرا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

*لا تتسرع في أن تنذر شيئاً للرب لا تقدر فيما بعد على تنفيذه. ولا تنذر البتولية مثلاً في حالة انفعال روحى، ثم تدرك أنك غير مستطيع أن تحيا هذه الحياة. فبدلاً من النذر، قدم رغباتك كصلاة.. قل له: يا رب، هذه هى أمنية قلبى. فإن رأيت أن ذلك نافع لى وممكن، حققه لى، وامنحنى القوة على التفيذ. ولتكن مشيئتك في حياتى. 

موضوع مهم ومفيد
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

*لا تتسرع في أن تنذر شيئاً للرب لا تقدر فيما بعد على تنفيذه. ولا تنذر البتولية مثلاً في حالة انفعال روحى، ثم تدرك أنك غير مستطيع أن تحيا هذه الحياة. فبدلاً من النذر، قدم رغباتك كصلاة.. قل له: يا رب، هذه هى أمنية قلبى. فإن رأيت أن ذلك نافع لى وممكن، حققه لى، وامنحنى القوة على التفيذ. ولتكن مشيئتك في حياتى. 

موضوع مهم ومفيد
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​*


----------

